# HELP Revell 56 ford pickup kit parts.



## Raceccarroger (Feb 9, 2021)

I need some help if anyone can. I got back into a project I started many years ago, a primed 56 Ford pickup jammed in red with skinny whitewalls, hubcaps, stock suspension. Will be completely stock looking until you open the hood to show off that beautiful flat head, no it's got a Lamborghini Diablo powerplant. Here is my problem-I need a windshield and drivers side running board. The kit I am using is the Revell 1:25th scale number 7602 from 1995. Anybody have any parts available?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @racecarroger ! If you dont hear back from anyone (eventually, quite a specific request) try ebay (or other site) for partial kits or you may have to purchase the entire kit! Or event a built kit. Good luck in the search. Be sure to keep us updated with a build thread and photos as you go along! 🤙


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This may be of help.









The Parts Pit Vintage Model Parts Trading Post | Facebook


For 13 years The Parts Pit's .com site was a source for vintage model kit parts from Aurora, Revel, Addar and Monogram. Now The Pit welcomes vintage modellers to this Group, which has become a...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Raceccarroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Trek Ace said:


> This may be of help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be joining the group looks interesting and may be of help thankyou


----------

